# The "Sweetest Day from Ex-Tard" Haul + Swaps!



## BloodMittens (Oct 19, 2008)

Don't ask, I got kinda carried away today, and my ex decided to be really... surprisingly and disgustingly nice today by literally "giving" me money to go get MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Very shocking... and very weird... to wake up with a envelope next to your head (don't ask how it got there, my mom STILL won't tell me how he got it there, or if she put it there) with about $150 in it with a note saying:

"I know I never gave you anything for our 3 Sweetest Day's together, so here's to "makeup" for all the times I didn't appreciate these special days - Love, RL"

YEAHHHHHH. So I tried to give it back to him but he refused. He also sent me a really gorgeous glittery bouquet which smells awesome. GAWD... grr at him for being sweet NOW instead of BEFORE.

ANYWAYS! TO THE HAULAGE!!!!!!!!!! Note: I also have a few things in here I bought at the CCO and Ulta.




Petticoat MSF
Stark Naked Powder Blush
Engaging MSF E/S (CCO)
Earthly Riches MSF E/S (CCO)
Comet Blue Dazzleglass (SWAP)
Sugarimmed Dazzleglass
Baby Sparks Dazzleglass
Miss Dynamite Dazzleglass
Love Alert Dazzleglass
Date Night Dazzleglass
Black Russian Pearliner
Wolf Pearliner
Rave Pearliner
Bankroll Pearliner
Cherry Blossom Lipglass
White Magic Lipglass (CCO)
Nothingless Lipglass (CCO)
En Pointe Lipglass (CCO)
All Woman Lipglass (CCO)
Mink Pink E/S (SWAP)
Swan Lake E/S (SWAP)




Playmate Pink Glitter
CrimZone Lipstick (SWAP)
5 NYX Candy Glitter Liners 
Asphyxia UD E/S
Flash UD E/S
Uzi UD E/S


Yeah... I had the best Sweetest Day and the most confusing one... oh well, I'll be thankful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I should take a picture of the flowers too!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 19, 2008)

Fabulous!! I am not looking at anymore hauls...I am getting so jealous!!


----------



## Delerium (Oct 19, 2008)

Ooooh nice haul!  You got great stuff - I'm jealous!


----------



## pinktraits (Oct 19, 2008)

From your ex?! Girl you is lucky.


----------



## LP_x (Oct 19, 2008)

Crikey, I wish my ex did that. My fiance buys all my MAC but he's starting to roll his eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fabulous haul, you've ot some gorgeous goodies there!


----------



## mizuki~ (Oct 19, 2008)

Awesome haul! 
lol "makeup" how cute. That was really sweet of him with the flowers, note and MONEY FOR MAC! 
Enjoy your goodies


----------



## User93 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thats awesome! maybe he really re-consiidered his behaviour? Man, I wish my boy gave me 150 bucks for make-up!


----------



## SNOTCROW (Oct 19, 2008)

That's probably the best note I've ever seen. 1) It's witty, 2) it's sweet 3) it means your getting MAC for $150! (*Converting to swedish money in my head*... that's, uhm.. so much makeup!) 
Congratulations! But, my advice is that if you decide to get back together, don't base it on occasional sweetness when he's bought you stuff. MAC doesn't do the dishes...


----------



## christineeee_ (Oct 19, 2008)

enjoy ur goodies


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Oct 19, 2008)

i can definitely understand why you'd be confused!!!  but congrats on all the goodies and flowers and enjoy them!!!


----------



## girloflowers (Oct 20, 2008)

wow! i wish my ex was as sweet as yours!


----------



## Brittni (Oct 20, 2008)

utterly jealous! I can't imagine Vday LOL! Glad you had a good sweetest day!


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 20, 2008)

you lucky girl!! ahh I need to do a haul like this =)


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 20, 2008)

yum~ lucky!


----------



## russia1000 (Oct 20, 2008)

Great Haul. I love Comet Blue Dazzleglass.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 21, 2008)

at your dazzleglasses! 

Awesome haul, me is very jealous


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emeraldjewels* 

 
_








 at your dazzleglasses! 

Awesome haul, me is very jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They're my first ones too


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 21, 2008)

How sweet!


----------



## yodagirl (Oct 22, 2008)

Awesome haul! Loooove the blue dazzleglass! Enjoy


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Oct 24, 2008)

Love the Haul. Those dazzleglasses look amazing!!!


----------



## lucentsilver (Oct 25, 2008)

Sweetest Day


----------



## lizardprincesa (Oct 25, 2008)

*Pretty Makeup, lucky girl.*​*

What is an "Ex-Tard" ?*

*CherylFaith*​


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 25, 2008)

Pretty Pretty Makeup


----------



## Susanne (Oct 25, 2008)

Awesome haul!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Oct 25, 2008)

*Maybe I am not up on slang, but

Again...BloodMittens....What is an "Ex-Tard" ?

(If I misinterpret you, please forgive my ignorance.)

Thanks, CherylFaith*


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_*Maybe I am not up on slang, but

Again...BloodMittens....What is an "Ex-Tard" ?

(If I misinterpret you, please forgive my ignorance.)

Thanks, CherylFaith*_

 
Lol, sorry, it's a inside joke with my friends. Ex-Tard means Ex-boyfriend. Kinda... but in our group. I keep forgetting I'm not with my friends when I'm on here XD


----------



## xmizlynnax (Oct 25, 2008)

you are so lucky! that is some awesome stuff... i'm jealous of that comet blue dazzleglass! <3 enjoyyyy .. i didn't even know it was sweetest day, but happy sweetest day! hehe


----------



## Glimmergem (Oct 27, 2008)

What a nice (?) gesture. I can't even imagine that happening to me. My boyfriend thinks I spend too much on makeup on my own! Great haul!


----------

